# The players tribune: Josh Dobbs



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2017)

http://www.theplayerstribune.com/josh-dobbs-university-tennessee/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 8, 2017)

Slayer's on fire......and might be for eternity!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2017)

Your kids,  or grandkids, will one day suffer because of your mockery.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your kids,  or grandkids, will one day suffer because of your mockery.



Nah, they don't have Tennessee blood in them so they'll be just fine..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2017)

daily volsux


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Browning once again displaying his talents...
I am guessing the eyebrow gets drafted in 45 days or so.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your kids,  or grandkids, will one day suffer because of your mockery.



being a volsux is suffering


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> http://www.theplayerstribune.com/josh-dobbs-university-tennessee/



He's a good kid.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

> One of the worse threads I've seen on here. I see no humor in making fun of anyone with any kind of disease.



I agree! Any thread with a Vol in it should be deleted as soon as it gets put up..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree! Any thread with a Vol in it should be deleted as soon as it gets put up..



he will join the navy so they can land planes on that dome.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 15, 2017)

OK.  The eyebrow joke was old 3 years ago


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> OK.  The eyebrow joke was old 3 years ago



And in 3 years Dobbs still hasn't grown a set..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2017)

They grow,  he shaves them and his head because in time, his hair falls out again


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 17, 2017)

Geez, I'm all for having a little fun, but poor kid has probbaly been picked on about his medical condition his whole life. guess it made him tougher, kinda like "A Boy Named Sue"


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 20, 2017)

Ole slayer's just hatin  cause he wears orange. Put him in a red jersey, and slayer would shave his own off. He's still mad about the Dobb nail boot last year. Don't need eyebrows to beat UGA. Just had to stick my head in here just to see if he was still spending his days bashing the Vols. Now back to the fishing forum I go.


----------

